# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe > Eastern Europe >  Cheapest kind of transportation from Vienna to Bratislava, Budapest or Praha?

## Adi

Hi,

I live in Sarajevo, Bosnia and Hercegovina and I plan to visit Vienna and stay two weeks cca in November. During my stay in Vienna I would like to use few days for visiting Bratislava, Budapest and Praha.

I hope someone can give me useful tips/suggestions what kind of transportation to use for these destinations and how much is price in euros cca for standard tickets, for example from Vienna to Praha or from Vienna to Budapest? Also, which website you could recommend for ordering tickets online etc?

Any help/suggestion is appreciated and many thanks in advance for prompt replys!

Cheers

----------


## Cimmerianbloke

Busses are still by far the cheapest, there is a bus between Vienna and Bratislava, follow the Ryanair crowd. There is also a couple of websites specialized in ride-sharing, people drive their cars, you chip in a couple of euros for the ride. You should be able to find it on the net.

----------


## Miss Marple's nephew

Yes, the buses are still probably the cheapest and perhaps the fastest. In the Wien, Budapest, Bratislava area there are buses/mini buses that originate right from the airport.

----------


## AdeoF

There's a coach which in a particular time for €1 from Vienna to Bratislava. I forgot the company's name but check it out

----------


## Miss Marple's nephew

> There's a coach which in a particular time for €1 from Vienna to Bratislava. I forgot the company's name but check it out


https://www.goeuro.com/lps/bus_vienn...SAAEgLj7vD_BwE

----------

